# What Fantasy model am I?



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

The title is the question.










Credit for this new game should go to Torealis (and me for the work :laugh as its his idea.


----------



## Da Once & Future Git

this is sad that I could recongnise as a tomb king (the staff rib & ribbon gave it away) but I'm going with mounted Tomb kings Icon bearer.

Cool game. I like


----------



## torealis

see, i reckon that its the high elf banner, specifically the plastic spearman one.


----------



## angels of fire

I'm going with high elf standard bearer because of the gem.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Easy. Tomb king standard bearer on foot. can i do the next one?


----------



## Druchii

Just go ahead and do it..make this thread speed up.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

The thread has only started this morning and must have enough time for others to have a go. I will update it when i see fit.


----------



## dirty-dog-

im goign to take a crack at this.

its not tomb kings because the hand isnt skeletal so it could be high elvse ,bretonia or empire. most likely high elven standard bearer


----------



## beenburned

Surely if someone has it right, we should just find out and continue?
That is, if someone actually has it right at the moment.


----------



## Chaos is power

high elf standard cause of gem and my friend has one just like it


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Da Once & Future Git has it.









But this one is a bit harder.


----------



## torealis

i'm going with old (4th ed) plastic skaven.


----------



## Jacobite

I'm going to go with Death Master Snitch I think his name is. Also Skaven 4th edition.


----------



## Mutants_ho!

It looks kinda like a stormvermin spear


----------



## angels of fire

Night goblin hand weapon? Could be wrong.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Heh heh this one is really hard, but then is it. Yes it is. Or is it?


----------



## newt_e

Goblin boss, or Grey Seer Thanquol?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

I cant believe no one got it, its only the classic rat ogre :laugh:.










Ok heres the next one.


----------



## newt_e

Wasn't entirely convinced it was Grey Seer Thanquol as the blade shape wasn't completely right, but with the previous two at least there was an identifieable item (either the sword or the banner).

This last one is a bit more difficult.I think the pale bit at the top is a face, but I'm not sure. Hopefully I'll have an idea this evening...


----------



## Steel Nathan

Well I'm guessing it's something from nurgle. Looks ugly enough :dunno:


----------



## bobss

any clues?

is it as squig?


----------



## Drax

i was wondering if it was his giant, but it doesn't look right for any part of a giant


----------



## Steel Nathan

*rings buzzer* My final answer is a Greater Deamon of Nurgle!

*crowd cheers*


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda

gotta be
Throt the unclean.


----------



## bobss

i doubt it is a GUO and whos throt? is he some skaven character?


----------



## Druchii in Space

Aye, only special character for Moulder, has the man catcher and 3 arms, short furry fella. 


Oh and as to the fig, I'd say Beast of Nurgle, but that torn flesh pattern is ringing a bell, definately a model I've had in my hand. (Same with the Rat Ogre, but I couldn't for the life of me remember where I'd seen that sword.)


----------



## Pariah

A Poison Globe thrower


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Sorry guys. damn i thought that was easier, but its an orc shamen. I had never noticed the face in the pic though :laugh:.

















And here is the new one


----------



## Honking_Elephant

I'd love to be a nice big fire spewing black dragon :biggrin:


----------



## dirty-dog-

but theres lots of things with black capes

chaos something maybe


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

champion of chaos with 2 axes


----------



## Druchii

Honking_Elephant said:


> I'd love to be a nice big fire spewing black dragon :biggrin:


What are you on? And can I have some?


----------



## torealis

undead wraith


----------



## dirty-dog-

thats something along the line that i was thinking, but the wraith has holes in cape


----------



## DarknessDawns

a spirit host?


----------



## angels of fire

Undead wraith.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

woot some got it. This next one is really easy.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda

tomb kings heavy horse man.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Looks like a Goblin spear, so Night goblin Spearman


----------



## Jacobite

Vampire Counts Skeleton Spearman's spear.


----------



## NoiseMarine

vampire counts skeleton warriors


----------



## Drax

tomb king's skeleton with spear


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a skeleton with spear. could be VC or TK


----------



## torealis

old school skellie spear.


----------



## DarknessDawns

i agree with jacobite but its the old skeleton spearman


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Well done to all that got it and those that were close.









And a new one


----------



## torealis

i reckon its a treekin


----------



## jakkie

im going to have to go with Treekin as well.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Its not a tree kin


----------



## luthorharkon

flamer of tzeentch? :russianroulette:
LH


----------



## torealis

a plastic citadel tree


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a plastic tree or a banshee.


----------



## luthorharkon

Lord Sinkoran said:


> a plastic tree or a banshee.


I think you're right considering almost every model so far has either been TK or VC


----------



## torealis

apart from the orc and the skaven


----------



## Horus' Left Elbow

What's up with you? It's plainly a black T-shape with papier mache on it!

Is it an old Dryad? I say 'old' because the new ones don't have proper hands, just branches


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Sorry this has taken me so long to update i have been busy gaming at battlefields campaign weekend, awesome and id reccomend it to anyone. Any way you where all miles off heh heh.









who would have thought it Malhandirs tail.

Here is a new one.


----------



## DarknessDawns

something dark elf


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a dark elf bolt thrower crew guy


----------



## Horus' Left Elbow

Dark Elf Executioner?


----------



## Druchii

bolt thrower crew guy


----------



## Beaky

Hmmmmmmmmmm...
It's a witch elf's right-hand dagger.


----------



## khorneflake

dark elf assassin


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Heh heh i wil give you all a clue, its not a dark elf.


----------



## Drax

is it the spike at the end of the (excuse terminology - i forget the correct name) shaft that hold's the yoke on either the chaos warrior or beastman (or Gorthor) chariot?


----------



## khorneflake

goblin spearmen?


----------



## Haraldrr

night goblin boss?


----------



## angels of fire

Night goblin sword. It a sword of some sort.


----------



## Beaky

not a dark elf? Hmmmmmmm.......
is it a skaven assassin's knife?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

its a night goblin boss' sword I would bet my eye brows on it


----------



## Haraldrr

what i said.. lol


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Some of you got a little closer.









So how about this.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a wood elf...glade guard?


----------



## Talos

Its a goblin shaman or big boss on giant spider the one at the top.
The second one I am not sure looks like could be elf armour


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda

Its maleus dark blade on foot..... I think.


----------



## Le Sinistre

Dark elf warrior.


----------



## Haraldrr

that new dark elf bloke thats got a kraken helmet?


----------



## NoiseMarine

vampire bloodragon on foot?


----------



## torealis

Dark elf... assassin?


----------



## Steel Nathan

Some sort of retarted grass . 

lol just kidding, I think it a dark elf... something. I don't know :no:


----------



## torealis

cmon, be specific guys, or you cant win!

im changing my guess to the slaanesh champ on foot


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Witch elf :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

its the old blood dragon vampire the one with a lance.


----------



## NoiseMarine

yeh old blood dragon the skull gives it away


----------



## Crimson Death

Champion of sleenesh


----------



## Crimson Death

sorry wrong one I think thats a dwarf banner bearer


----------



## Zorenthewise

Dark Elf Standard Bearer


----------



## torealis

dwarf BSB i reckon


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Miles out, its an old empire wizard, i use him as a necromancer.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Sorry for the delay, here is the next one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

vampire count vargulf...big bat thing


----------



## bobss

high elf mage?


----------



## jakkie

its the Varpire Count Vargulf.


----------



## Drax

Dark Pegasus? old style?


----------



## luthorharkon

Winged nightmare with blood dragon vamp riding


----------



## torealis

lulz, j00 is all wrong, its a balrog.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Classic sorceress on dark pegusis, Drax doesnt count as he played against it before i put it up.


----------



## torealis

thats... a foot? I'll go with wood elf sisters of twilight.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


>


WTF is that!?!?!?!? it looks like a foot stamping on the neck of a guitar


----------



## jakkie

judging by the paint scheme, the shape of the "foot" and the size of the other thing, id have to say that....i have no idea!

bu if i had to guess, i reckon its either a High Elf Standard bearer, or some kind of Chaos Beasty


----------



## Drax

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Drax doesnt count as he played against it before i put it up.


yeah cos thats helped me loads up til now hasn't it? 

the amount of stuff you have, it could have been anything!


----------



## crocodilesoldier

Is it a wood elf war dancer thingy, they don't wear shoes.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Suprise!


----------



## luthorharkon

Abbadons lightning claw thingy and sword! Abaddon!
Good one with the zombie by the way:laugh:


----------



## bobss

some sort of dragon? 

- high elf
- malekith
- wood elf ?


----------



## Green Knight

A black dragon, malekiths


----------



## NoiseMarine

Manticore?


----------



## jakkie

most probably a DE dragon.


----------



## angel of death

same here DE dragon


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Its Merlin the happy pig!!!!!!!!!!

on a serious note I tihnk its the DE king guys dragon


----------



## Drax

war hydra?


----------



## Green Knight

It is one of ancient flying pigs, joke for ancient he knows what it means


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

well done Drax


----------



## luthorharkon

Corpse Cart?


----------



## DarknessDawns

yep definately a corpse cart


----------



## Green Knight

Looks like it could be a corpse cart


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

yeh i'll go corpse cart aswell


----------



## DarknessDawns

bet you its not a corpse cart now


----------



## luthorharkon

Mold lines!!! on the hydra by the way...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Sorry for the big gap guys, the Eternity of War project took a lot more of my time than i anticipated but things are getting better now. So hopefully i will have a lot more time for the fantasy forums once more.

Well done to all those who got it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

its the hand from a dwarf army standard bearer I would bet my teeth on it.


----------



## newt_e

Thought it might have been a dark elf sorceress, but it's the wrong hand (and colour)...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

I guess... the amazing suspended gloved hand!

I'm going to go with the Dwarf standard bearer hand that was suggested first.


----------



## dirty-dog-

im going for lord sinkorans choice, ive seen that in a mates army, but it was a different colour.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Probably a Dwarf hand, but just to throw in an alternative, I'm going to go for the Witch Elf fig whos beckoning her foe to come closer while hiding her dagger.


----------



## Green Knight

The miner charictor hand from Dwarfs


----------



## LVix

Definately the hand of the Dwarf standard bearer that comes in a set with the Dwarf Lord on the Oathstone. Lord Sinkoran's teeth are surely safe! :wink:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

LVix said:


> Lord Sinkoran's teeth are surely safe! :wink:


glad to here it as they are useful for more than one thing :mrgreen:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

It was of course the dwarf army standard.









And a new one


----------



## luthorharkon

Orc warboss plastic kit.
It's the oversized horns from one of the helmets. 
Trust me I had enough time saring at that one component to know it when I see it:crazy:
and if it's not.....


----------



## LVix

and.... gah, beaten to it. I think its the Orc warboss helmet too. :wink:


----------



## Netganks

went over to my friends to see there models i think it's a orc war boss with larger horns of the helmet he painted his orc's green black it looks really funny.


----------



## Flerden

Orc warbos horn


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I agree its the ork warboss helmet


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Too easy eh? 
















try this


----------



## 10228

An Empire Wizard of some kind (Bright Wizard??)....where the hell is the WD with them in it? I can't find it...


----------



## Cole Deschain

High Elven Mage.


----------



## LVix

I'll second the High Elf mage... I'm pretty sure thats one of the staff options. I think...


----------



## dirty-dog-

ill third the high elf mage.


----------



## Green Knight

I think it is a high elf mage, as well, may be a dragon mage


----------



## newt_e

Don't think it's the Empire mage (famous last words) it doesn't look like one of the staff options in the box I've got. I'd go with a High Elf mage as well...


----------



## Drax

ha ha - i know this one!

but i'll not say since i actually picked it up and asked about it on saturday!

but aren't i right in thinking its not actually what it is supposed to be ancient?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Drax said:


> but aren't i right in thinking its not actually what it is supposed to be ancient?


in that case we will never get it. But I will hazard a guess anywho, high elf mage


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Heh heh you are all wrong.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Tzeentch Sorceror would be my bet, thinking hard though as it seems somewhat familiar and I'm doubting my guess.


----------



## newt_e

Is it something from the Warriors of Chaos spearhead?


----------



## Drax

well since ive been told i'm wrong (as we are all wrong), i'll take my guess.

its a vampire, using a wood elf mage body/head, with the high elf mage staff top.

you can see this staff top on the link to the sprue:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat1300293&categoryId=400017&aId=1000016

left hand sprue, bottom right section, just above and to the right of the sword arm!


----------



## Lord Lucius

is it a celestial(or maybe a bright) wisard?


----------



## Stella Cadente

well if its not what its supposed to be (a High elf mage since thats where that piece comes from) then who knows, if its a conversion, well personally I don't think it should be included, since it could be anything, i could be a Goblin shaman, or a Wood elf Mage, or an Ogre with a mages stick trophy


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

:laugh: yea sorry guys it was a little unfair, it was (of course) a vampire (in a wood elf costume with a high elf staff).


----------



## Druchii in Space

plastic Dryads finger by the looks of it, something to do with a Dryad anyway.


----------



## newt_e

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> :laugh: yea sorry guys it was a little unfair, it was (of course) a vampire (in a wood elf costume with a high elf staff).


Like we're going to get that...


----------



## newt_e

Chaos spawn?


----------



## LVix

I'm going with a dryad too.... it looks suspiciously familiar to me. (Which may mean I'm wrong as heck but I've made my choice now...)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

daemonette claw


----------



## Beaky

I'll go with a dryad too.


----------



## torealis

chaos spawn?


----------



## crimson skull

I'll go with dryad it looks too sharp to be chaos spawn.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Many correct answers well done. These are my spirt hosts but Dryads is close enough.









Look forward to more of these as Squeek is going to chuck up a few too, hurrah for Squeek.


----------



## squeek

Here's a quick one to get the thread kickstarted again, it's an older model and I didn't paint it, I can always give hints if it is too tricky.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

something chaosy maybea nd old daemon?


----------



## torealis

a beastman gor


----------



## melforn

Is it a Chaos Dwarf standard?


----------



## TWormley

An old model, perhaps it is an old chaos lord


----------



## Vaz

An old Bloodletter?


----------



## squeek

Nope, none of the above.


----------



## melforn

Is it a beastman head on another model?


----------



## Drax

is it the old Skaven Screaming bell? could be way off, but there is something about the shape of those horns that seem familiar


----------



## squeek

Well done Drax! 









It was actually the head on the top right of the picture.

Here is the next one:









Neither of these are my models they are google specials.


----------



## Steel Nathan

It looks like some sort of hairy calvary. I want to say a horse, but it doesn't look like one. I'm going to have to say a goblin boar (or whatever pulls their chariots). I'm probably way off, but that's my guess.


----------



## squeek

This seems to have died a death rather!  Well, it isn't a boar anyway.


----------



## Drax

its not a ghoul is it?


----------



## Dafistofmork

Dark elf manticore


----------



## squeek

Well no-one has got it so far, I will post up the model if there still aren't many guesses over the next day or so.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Looks like a Wood Elf steed from the Glade Riders.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

glade rider horsey


----------



## squeek

Nope, if it helps it isn't a mount.


----------



## Drax

Beatman Gor or Wargor/Beastlord

or possibly a shaggoth?


----------



## Druchii in Space

Not a mount, hmmm, its not Redmaw is it?


----------



## LVix

The Shaggoth's left arm!!! and if I'm wrong... well I hang my head in shame because I have convinced myself it is fact. :crazy:


----------



## Vaz

*Wishes he had bothered looking at this thread earlier*

That is indeed a Shaggoth's left arm. Congratulations LVix


----------



## squeek

Exactly right! 










Here is the next one, nice and small :










Both google specials again.


----------



## LVix

*clueless* okay... next pic please!!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a converted green Bel'akor? or the old orion model


----------



## Dafistofmork

Somthing liziadiy. Am I right?


----------



## Drax

is it part of a goblin doom diver?


----------



## Dafistofmork

Dark elf cold one chariot(tail of cold one). if it isn't that i will by a hat then eat it.maybe.


----------



## squeek

Drax said:


> is it part of a goblin doom diver?


Yup, Drax is correct.



Dafistofmork said:


> Dark elf cold one chariot(tail of cold one). if it isn't that i will by a hat then eat it.maybe.


:taunt: Get munching that headgear!










Would someone else like to post the next one up? If not I will find something in a day or two.


----------



## LVix

Okay so this is my attempt at being evil... :crazy:











Let the guessing begin!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

no idea, santa clause playing the piano whilst being attacked by a grot


----------



## Vaz

Corsair?

doodeeelimitdoodeedoo


----------



## Syph

Does certainly look like a Sea Dragon cloak off an old Corsair.


----------



## Drax

i think you could have done with getting a smaller photo

it probably is a sea dragon cloak, but i'll try guessing something a bit different

Saurus?


----------



## LVix

Indeed Vaz and everyone else who guessed Corsair was right!

Note to self: must try harder! :wink:


----------



## squeek

That is a gorgeous cloak LVix, I take it you painted it?


----------



## Syph

It is _damn_ sexy, whoever painted it. *drools*


----------



## LVix

squeek said:


> That is a gorgeous cloak LVix, I take it you painted it?


I think Druchii would kill me if I ever just painted one elf! :laugh:

Sadly no, I cannot take credit for that lovely cloak... my standard of painting isn't upto that by far! Just a google find. :grin:


----------



## Vaz

Whoever painted that... Wowee.










Guess away.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

something from the new WoC


----------



## maddermax

Yeah, I'll have to go with a chaos lord on demonic mount, or possibly a chaos knight...


----------



## squeek

Stegadon?


----------



## keytag33

dragon orge shaggoth?


----------



## Dafistofmork

*speaks through mouthfulls of hat* oh please, this one is easy-the horns from a bloodthirster(that is the greater deamon one isn't it?-i get mixed up easy) of khorne.


----------



## xaiff101

Bloodthirster


----------



## Vaz

What are you eating this time, Fist? =D

Well, I fucked up with this one, actually.








This is the actual model, but stupid ol' me failed to recognise that the spikes were from the Stegadon, bah. So if you said either, you would have got it.

I'll just tootle off and let someone else do it right and let me find a Burberry hat to eat.


----------



## Dafistofmork

great-now thats two hats gone-i am running out of hats here!


----------



## squeek

In an effort to get this started _again_, here is a quick one!  As per normal once it is confirmed feel free to post a new one up as it is much more interesting if lots of people join in!


----------



## Dafistofmork

dryad of some sort
_or_
hag queen's hat-thing(from the cauldron of blood)


----------



## Stuntiesrule

I am going to say Dryad


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

wow thats a toughy but i'm going to go along with the others and say dryad


----------



## 7-ZARK-7

Dryad is right and nicely done too... I'd have had them higher in the fantasy unit compo also... The use of seed pods was inspired. What next, does Dafistofmork get to post next?


----------



## squeek

Yes, Dafist (even though he hedged his bets somewhat! ) and everyone else are correct. Here is the original:










Dafist, or whoever wants to, can post one up next, just remember to rehost images on somewhere like photobucket rather than hotlink them!


----------



## Dafistofmork

i'll pass on that, on account of being a technological thowback-i have no idea how to cut the image down.


----------

